# Tenere i piedi in due paia di scarpe



## MünchnerFax

Una domanda semplice semplice.

Ma... _tenere i piedi in due paia di scarpe_, detto di qualcuno che tiene un atteggiamento ambiguo, me lo sono inventato io di sana pianta? E cos'è questo _tenere il piede in due staffe_ che mi pare proprio di non avere mai sentito in vita mia e che invece mi vien fuori dai vocabolari (cfr. Garzanti)?

Sconsolatamente vostro
MF


----------



## Saoul

Ma l'espressione non è "tenere un piede in due scarpe"?

"Tenere i piedi in due paia di scarpe" credo sia una tua invenzione, MF. Carina, ma strana! 

Quella delle staffe io non l'ho mai sentita, ma se lo dice il Garzanti, buona camicia a tutti.


----------



## SunDraw

Magari lo si sente detto più sbrigativamente "il piede in due scarpe", a ogni modo è piuttosto comune.

Come pure "il piede in/su due staffe" è ben attestato, seppure ora come ora direi in disuso, per il termine antiquato.

"Io non ti dico altro o si serve alla giustizia o si serve agli appetiti nostri; o si vuole il regno di Dio o si vuole quello delle tenebre. In due scarpe non si può tenere il piede."
(Emilio De Marchi: "Demetrio Pianelli", 1890)


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Tenere il piede in due staffe ( o su due staffe) io l'ho sentita dire moltissime volte, evidentemente  qui si dice ancora.

Tenere il piede in due scarpe qualche volta l'ho sentito, ma le prime volte mi suonava strano proprio perché ero abituata all'altra espressione.
Adesso non mi suona più strano, ma preferisco sempre l'altra.


----------



## M_07

Non ho mai sentito dire tenere "un piede in due scarpe", ma tenere "due piedi in una scarpa", e significa appunto qualcosa che comincia ad andarti stretta, come e' appunto  scomodo tenere,  o cercare di tenere due piedi in una scarpa.
"Tenere il piede in due staffe" mai sentito.


----------



## Renato Udine

Ciao a tutti.
Ho sempre sentito dire,

"devi stare con due piedi in una scarpa!"

alludendo ad un atteggiamento molto composto e di ubbidienza, quasi di subordinazione.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Per l'atteggiamento ambiguo ho sempre sentito "tener il piede in due staffe". 
Non l'altra, mi spiace caro birrofilo (neologismo?). 
A.A.


----------



## pomar

Renato Udine said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Ho sempre sentito dire,
> 
> "devi stare con due piedi in una scarpa!"
> 
> alludendo ad un atteggiamento molto composto e di ubbidienza, quasi di subordinazione.


Io con questo significato non l'ho mai sentito. Per me "tenere due piedi in una scarpa" significa fare contemporaneamente due cose che contrastano l'una con l'altra.

"Tenere il piede su due staffe" non mi sembra desueta, come espressione.


----------



## Renato Udine

pomar said:


> Io con questo significato non l'ho mai sentito. Per me "tenere due piedi in una scarpa" significa fare contemporaneamente due cose che contrastano l'una con l'altra.
> 
> "Tenere il piede su due staffe" non mi sembra desueta, come espressione.


 
Ciao Pomar,
non credi che aver due piedi in una scarpa dia senso di restrizione o limitazione?

Al contrario poter mettere un piede in più scarpe dia la possibilità di optare per soluzioni differenti che porteranno inevitabilmente a dove optare per una scelta?

Saluti ancora.


----------



## sabrinita85

(1). _tenere i piedi in due paia di scarpe = __ _ mai sentito

(2)._ *tenere due piedi in una scarpa* = _sentito spessissimo 

(3)._ *tenere il piede in due staffe*_ = sentito spesso 

(4). _tenere due piedi in una staffa = _ sentito a volte


----------



## bLux

Io ho sempre sentito "Tenere due piedi in una scarpa", che significa cercar di fare qualcosa che non riusciamo a fare... Una cosa difficile o più grande di noi...


----------



## deny80

Mi stupisco che molti dicano di non aver mai sentito "tenere il piede in due staffe". Lo sento dire tantissimo anche in TV, specialmente quando si parla di relazioni sentimentali: è la classica espressione per l'uomo che esce con due donne (o viceversa)...


----------



## pomar

Renato, certo che con due piedi in una scarpa ci si starebbe strettini, ammesso pure che ci si stia, proprio per questo il detto dice "non si può stare con due piedi in una scarpa". Io l'ho sempre sentito e letto in situazioni di questo tipo: persone che tengono contemporaneamente due relazioni sentimentali, politici che ondeggiano tra destra e sinistra e cose del genere.
E anche "un piede su due staffe" si usa più o meno nelle stesse situazioni.


----------



## valy822

Qui è espressione comunissima _tenere due piedi in una scarpa_.
Anche _tenere il piede in due staffe_ è abbastanza comune.
Ma non ho mai sentito _tenere i piedi in due paia di scarpe._


----------



## irene.acler

Anche qui si usa _tenere due piedi in una scarpa_, e anche _tenere il piede in due staffe, _seppure con meno frequenza rispetto alla prima espressione.
L'espressione di MF non l'ho mai sentita!


----------



## bubu7

Anche il GRADIT riporta la locuzione verbale _tenere il piede in due staffe/scarpe_ col significato di 'barcamenarsi tra due situazioni cercando di trarre profitto da entrambe'.


----------



## vincenzo addante

ebbene, ancora una volta, l'italiano assume significati diversi da regione a regione ed a volte da un quartiere all'altro. Stante la tradizione della mia famiglia, e come sempre spiegatomi da Papà e Mamma, l'allocuzione:"stare con 2 piedi in una scarpa" era usata come ammonimento per sensibilizzare l'interlocutore affinchè stesse al proprio posto. In altri termini, la posizione difficoltosa dei due piedi in una scarpa è sinonimo di immobilismo, rigore, muoversi entro regole molto rigorose.


----------



## vale_new

sabrinita85 said:


> (1). _tenere i piedi in due paia di scarpe = ___ mai sentito  mai sentito neanch'io ma
> 
> (2) tenere il piede in due scarpe
> 
> (3)._ *tenere due piedi in una scarpa* = _sentito spessissimo  mai sentito
> 
> (4)._ *tenere il piede in due staffe*_ = sentito spesso sentito spesso
> 
> (5). _tenere due piedi in una staffa = _ sentito a volte mai sentito


----------



## infinite sadness

La mia opinione è che i detti:

*1.* "tenere i piedi in due paia di scarpe" (con le sue innumerevoli varianti tra cui "tenere il piede in due scarpe", "tenere il piede/i piedi in due staffe", ecc.)

e

*2. *"stare con due piedi in una scarpa" (con la sua variante "stare con tre piedi in una scarpa")

non possano essere accomunati in un'unica discussione in quanto diversissimi.


----------

